# anyone from TN know of a local sawmill



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am going to be traveling to TN to visit my parents and pick up a 16' trailer to bring back to TX, where we live. I dont want to haul an empty trailer. I plan to look for a back woods sawmill or some hardwoods supplier that has a few thousand bf of smokey mountain walnut 4/4. I will probably buy as much as i can haul, figuring the more i can buy the better the price i get. Just wondering if anyone knows of good sources. Then again, i am not sure what price of bf i would be looking at but it is worth looking into. I tend to push walnut as much as i can with my kitchens.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

This was posted some time ago. I've not had time to try any of these sources but you may want to explore.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/22097#reply-229796

By the way, there may be a ban on transport of non-kiln dried walnut due to the walnut thousand canker disease now running wild in TN. I think it is permitted if the wood is kiln dried but be cautious here. I would do some further checking before hooking up the trailer. The ban depends on the county but most of east TN is included in the ban.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jerry,

Where in Tennessee are you going? Right now the quarantine is around Knox county, But there may be quarantines popping up in Missouri too. Look at www.woodfinder.com to find sources, and contact the DEPT. of Agriculture in Tenn. and the states through which you'll be traveling; and of course your home state. It is quickly becoming a Chinese firedrill moving wood and will, I fear, get only worse.

Steve


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

Still waiting to find out where you are going in Tn. I know of one local saw mill down near Sweetwater and a great lumber company in Bristol…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, rogersville, in east tn


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in Kingsport, TN 36 miles North of Rogersville and I have a lot of walnut, both green and kiln dried. I don't usually sell walnut because I use it to carve custom gunstocks. I can point you to a lot of other sawmills that do sell walnut. There is one in Rogersville that posts a lot of wood on E-Bay. The ban doesn't apply to kiln dried wood or wood products. I mill my own trees and don't move green lumber, so I've never looked into the ban issue. Here's the webpage for Full Cycle: http://sustainablelumber.com The owner and his wife will show you around and I'm sure you'll find lots of interesting wood. And here's their facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Full-Cycle-Woodworks-Inc/118243294897121

If you need more information on sawmills in the area as well as kiln drying in East Tennessee, just send me a PM and I'll give you my phone #. There are a lot of small sawmills here. Too bad you aren't looking for Cherry. I know a sawmill operator with a huge supply.

Check out this walnut log I sawed last spring. It's almost ready to use:

http://lumberjocks.com/HalDougherty/blog/22598


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you tell me about the cherry, is it a rustic or #2 common, etc… Also, do you know what the fella is asking? I would love to get some Jabota some day but I am sure none of that is around TN. I am actually just looking for a good deal on some good wood to fill the trailer when I visit soon. I do however prefer walnut as that is what I sell the most.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Right now it's just logs. I'll look up the sawyer's e-mail address and send it to you so you can contact them. They have a sawmill operation just out of Bristol, VA on the border of Tennessee & Virginia.


----------



## mmccoy1951 (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a sawmill in Parrotsville.There name is Phillips.They saw a lot of walnut.We run a sawmill in Weaverville NC.We have some walnut cherry red oak and ash.The ash is 8/4 the other is 4/4.Weaverville is about 50 miles from Rogersville.


----------



## Jasonmalone (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey ive got three walnut trees down in kingsport. Ill sell u the logs they r all over 23 inches straight across at the bottom. And around 18 inches 50 feet later. I havent cut the logs at all yet waiting on a buyer.very easy access to them. Then u can have them cut any way u want alot cheaper than buying it.


----------

